# 2.5 jetta chips?



## AMTaylor (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive got a stock 2.5L 06 jetta and im starting to do some mods to it and on thing i wanna do is get some more torque and hp out of it and i was thinking maybe a chip might be a good start. I need some advice on what to get or if there is anything worth getting. thanks


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: 2.5 jetta chips? (AMTaylor)*

chip is a great start and can set you up for some other mods. 
Look into an ecu flash (chip) from c2 motorsports. You can choose what octane you want your car to run on and get files added for mods that you are going to be getting such as an intake, exhaust, high flow cat. The flash will help you get the most out of your other mods while making the car much more fun and comfortable to drive.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 jetta chips? (AMTaylor)*

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif C2 chip it. it will be the best $299 you ever spent on your car...


----------



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

the only gripe i have with c2 is that it doesn't remove the rev hang....WHY!? i would be alllll over it otherwise
on the flip side i hear an intake takes care of the rev hang too


----------



## debo0726 (May 18, 2007)

*Re: (s0rserer)*

yes it does...


----------



## s0rserer (Feb 24, 2008)

yup, i jus checked their website. dunno why i thought they didnt have it
ill be getting chipped by c2 in the next 2 weeks :thumbup


----------



## mkv1003 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (s0rserer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s0rserer* »_the only gripe i have with c2 is that it doesn't remove the rev hang....WHY!? i would be alllll over it otherwise
on the flip side i hear an intake takes care of the rev hang too

Actually that is the exact opposite. 
The c2 chip will COMPLETELY get rid of the rev hang while an intake (without an ecu flash) will make the rev hang much more noticeable. If you get the ecu flash, it will remove your rev hang. If you get an intake AFTER you have the ECU flash, you will still have ZERO rev hang.


----------



## flyboy425 (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: (mkv1003)*

i have GIAC pump fuel performance program and i love it!!!! noticed it right away, the low end and high end tq is amazing. pulls like a champ!


----------

